# My first flat-band slingshot



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Hy everyone!

here is my first carved slingshot with flat bands....unfortunately I can`t find any Thera Band gold in my area







so I just used some blue on this one (I also have black Thera Band)

The wood is maple and I used really just basic tools....sorry for the low photo quality, maybe if I`ll get new photos I will post them


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi posoloca , i love it mate. Looks like a angry King Kong. Transylvania how cool is that land of The Cheeky Girls LOL


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

cool looking slingshot

and Lucifer I was born in TRANSYLVANIA and the girls are really HOT there


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sexy! Oh and nice slingshot.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a cool shape. Nice work! How does it shoot?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking slingshot....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How are you liking the flat bands?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> That is a cool shape. Nice work! How does it shoot?


Well...like a gun







It has a really good precision...I`m impressed...but I had to put very wide bands (blue) to be stronger


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> How are you liking the flat bands?


flat bands have way more performance...they shoot really nice....from now on I think I`ll use only flat bands


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

geckko said:


> Hi
> 
> cool looking slingshot
> 
> and Lucifer I was born in TRANSYLVANIA and the girls are really HOT there


You are totally right on this one









I`m almost glad the winter is coming...they will be more dressed and I will be less distracted


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice curves. We need more fresh new interesting posts like that.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Nice curves. We need more fresh new interesting posts like that.


Are you referring to posoloaca's slingshot, or lucifer's ladies ?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I have to admit, that's the first distinctly MALE slingshot I've seen posted on this forum.









{re: protruding aiming bump between the forks}


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Hi posoloca , i love it mate. Looks like a angry King Kong. Transylvania how cool is that land of The Cheeky Girls LOL










u are the first who relates Transylvania to Cheeky Girls and not to Dracula









cheers, mate!


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Nice curves. We need more fresh new interesting posts like that.


Thanks it just came out....I have some more ideas....hope to have time and enough skill to make them


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Darb said:


> I have to admit, that's the first distinctly MALE slingshot I've seen posted on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I never thought like that..but now that mention it....


----------

